# Road Rage



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Turn app off. Get out car. Walk around. Jog. Bird watch. People watch. Breath. You are no good to yourself or Passengers when temper is flared. Take time off if you can. A week. A few days. No sense endangering yourself,your car,Passengers,or the public. What if you run into someone feeling the same way ?


----------



## Geezeeduzit (Oct 26, 2016)

I listen to music that makes me happy. I take naps in the day for about an hour or so. When I'm grumpy, I don't drive that day. I sing along to songs when no one is in the car (and OCCASIONALLY when someone cool is i. The car). I drive relatively slow and don't tailgate people and when someone rides my tail I just get over. I still feel it inside sometimes, and when I do, I remind myself it's part of the job and take a slow deep breath. And when it's really tough out there I'll say a prayer


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Geezeeduzit said:


> I listen to music that makes me happy. I take naps in the day for about an hour or so. When I'm grumpy, I don't drive that day. I sing along to songs when no one is in the car (and OCCASIONALLY when someone cool is i. The car). I drive relatively slow and don't tailgate people and when someone rides my tail I just get over. I still feel it inside sometimes, and when I do, I remind myself it's part of the job and take a slow deep breath. And when it's really tough out there I'll say a prayer


If that doesn't work,carry vodoo dolls and pins !


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Look at the things that are pissing you off. They are likely the actions of people who are doing stupid things, ignorant things, negligent things.

You need to change your perspective as you drive. You need to be on the lookout for these things and expect them to happen. There will always be some drivers that will do things that will endanger you and your vehicle and, intentionally or not, piss you off. Ease off the gas, go around them. Don't bother with the horn. It just escalates and prolongs the situation. Use the energy to concentrate on getting away from the idiot and being safe. Deep breath. Move on. Your passenger will appreciate your patience as well.

I am speaking from experience and it took some time and effort to learn how to do it well.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Smoke a dube...have a soda...

Deal with stress like us Canadians do.


----------



## Geezeeduzit (Oct 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If that doesn't work,carry vodoo dolls and pins !


Haha yeah I suppose that works too!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Look at the things that are pissing you off. They are likely the actions of people who are doing stupid things, ignorant things, negligent things.
> 
> You need to change your perspective as you drive. You need to be on the lookout for these things and expect them to happen. There will always be some drivers that will do things that will endanger you and your vehicle and, intentionally or not, piss you off. Ease off the gas, go around them. Don't bother with the horn. It just escalates and prolongs the situation. Use the energy to concentrate on getting away from the idiot and being safe. Deep breath. Move on. Your passenger will appreciate your patience as well.
> 
> I am speaking from experience and it took some time and effort to learn how to do it well.


You hit the nail on the head. You dont need to get back at stupid riders. Expect the drivers around you too drive poorly. By driving defensively nothing gets you too high or too low.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Geezeeduzit said:


> I listen to music that makes me happy. I take naps in the day for about an hour or so. When I'm grumpy, I don't drive that day. I sing along to songs when no one is in the car (and OCCASIONALLY when someone cool is i. The car). I drive relatively slow and don't tailgate people and when someone rides my tail I just get over. I still feel it inside sometimes, and when I do, I remind myself it's part of the job and take a slow deep breath. And when it's really tough out there I'll say a prayer


The thought of not driving when grumpy is a good, rational option. I think that the fix is great for prevention.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Let me tell you all what happened AFTER a LONG stent driving. I was driving my 2 hours TO GET HOME.... The person in front of me, mind you it was night, decided to throw his cigarette out the window..... That sent me over the edge, as he already would not let me pass.... I finally passed, got in front of him, and threw my sprite out the window... #TotallyOutOfCharacterForMe.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Let me tell you all what happened AFTER a LONG stent driving. I was driving my 2 hours TO GET HOME.... The person in front of me, mind you it was night, decided to throw his cigarette out the window..... That sent me over the edge, as he already would not let me pass.... I finally passed, got in front of him, and threw my sprite out the window... #TotallyOutOfCharacterForMe.


I have a sibling who also takes things personally. If someone is driving too slowly and she can't pass, she'll lose her shit and start yelling, honking, ziz-zagging and if she finally can pass, she'll get in front of them and slow down to a crawl, in order to punish them for having "purposely drove slow just to mess with me".

Slow service at Starbucks? "That barista is being an asshole and holding me up because ...blah blah blah..." Someone puts her on hold for too long? "I'm gonna get even with that jerk and make him wish he'd never decided to intentionally hassle me for no reason" as she sets about terrorizing the poor hapless bastard until she's satisfied that she's completely ruined his day. Basically, she's a b.i.t.c.h-on-wheels who takes everything personally and can never admit to being wrong, ever. I feel sorry for anyone who has the misfortune of unwittingly crossing paths with that psychotic, cackling witch. A chance encounter with my sister is like kicking open a hornets nest: no one would ever do such a thing intentionally.

I'm not saying you're anything at all like she is, but my bat-shit crazy sister is an extreme example of where rage could take a person, if not properly vented, dealt with or kept in check, and I did think of her immediately, when I read how you passed up the slower driver and threw your soft drink at him.

Maybe your unmitigated rage problem stems from too many sugary soft drinks.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Smoke a dube...have a soda...
> 
> Deal with stress like us Canadians do.


Lol 
Although thats probably a great idea, your pretty brave to mention it on a driving forum

I wouldnt ever smoke on the clock, but i promise if i did, other drivers could do the dumbest things, and i could totally let it roll right off.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I finally passed, got in front of him, and threw my sprite out the window...


Are you prepared for the consequences of that?


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Geezeeduzit said:


> And when it's really tough out there I'll say a prayer


God, Grant me the serenity to
accept the things I cannot change,
Courage, to change the things I can, and
Wisdom to hide the bodies of those people
I had to kill because they pissed me off.

And also,
Help me to be careful of the toes I step on today,
As they may be connected to the ass that I may
have to kiss tomorrow.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know why but from the day I started Ubering, I found that things that might annoy me my own time bother me much less when I am working.

The guy who just has to be one car ahead of where he was, the double parkers, and the jaywalking pedestrians all matter much less when I think that, regardless of what they do, I still have X number of hours to drive around and watch the world go by.

If I start to get too tired and catch the car aiming for a cyclist, I know it's time to call it a day. Period.

The fact that you realize this is something that happens, as well as the fact that you are looking for ideas on ways to deal are great signs. Much respect.

As others have mentioned, taking a break, walking around for a bit and, of course, voodoo dolls are all great strategies. As are listening to NPR, or a comedy channel, switching it up from driving in the city to the suburbs (or vice versa), or looking at a pic of someone you care about. The key is to get your mind out of the space it is in at that moment and back to where you want it to be.

Canadian doobies, on the other hand, are both highly effective and strongly discouraged.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Lol
> Although thats probably a great idea, your pretty brave to mention it on a driving forum
> 
> I wouldnt ever smoke on the clock, but i promise if i did, other drivers could do the dumbest things, and i could totally let it roll right off.


Sorry for the misunderstanding. im not implying that you indulge and drive. Canadians have zero tolerance for stupidity.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Let me tell you a story about road rage that has changed my own rage while driving.

My grandma and aunt were stopped at a light in the middle of the afternoon when 2 cars who were both in a rage "fighting" each other came barreling down on them. These were 2 professional men one being a doctor. The doctors car hit my aunts car head on. Long story short my grandma spent a year in the hospital before she eventually passed. My aunt 10 years later still suffers from the accident and has trouble walking. The doctor who left the scene which is illegally in the state of Minnesota was arrested and lost his medical license not to mention the lawsuit both had to pay.

Lesson; its not worth getting mad. Smile wave and turn up the music. Truth is we all make mistakes on the road just live and learn.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Blow kisses at offending drivers. Develop your shit-eatin' grin and wave at them in some absurd fashion. Leave them baffled at your buffoonery. Pray for their filthy souls. Have a good laugh at them then move on.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i've found my road rage to be lowered with uber. and generally is the case when i have someone else in the car. i don't want the responsibility of endangering someone else's life due to my potential overreaction. that and i know with uber, i have eyes on me - both from uber and the pax, as well as everyone else who can see the trade dress.

when i'm by myself, i only risk my own dignity and safety so everyone's fair game for my wrath.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I've had pax in the back get road rage while I'm driving. Someone beside me or in front of me does something stupid and they start "did you see that? OMG it no wonder there are so many accidents." And then going on about how stupid people can be. I just smile and tell them it happens all the time, and can usually come up with a worse one that we get to be talking about. 

I take the Heinz Ward approach when driving. Someone gets mad and starts acting stupid, I just smile and wave. Unfortunately sometimes it has the same effect it had on the field too....sometimes they get even more angry.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I just respond the same way when a get a request to over crowd my UberX. I just simply remember, I got no where I gotta be. I am just here to give rides to nice people.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Blow kisses at offending drivers. Develop your shit-eatin' grin and wave at them in some absurd fashion. Leave them baffled at your buffoonery. Pray for their filthy souls. Have a good laugh at them then move on.


When they flip you off, just know that's their IQ!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> i've found my road rage to be lowered with uber.


I the same. Strange, but true. I've been a driver for over 16 years and have found that I'm more at ease now than ever before. I think it's because I expect idiot driving. I expect that driver going 20 mph over the speed limit to cut me off. I expect that driver who's texting to drift into my lane. I expect that drunk at 2am to run a red light. The more you drive the more predictable situations become.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks guys .


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

circle1 said:


> When they flip you off, just know that's their IQ!


They are letting you know you are number one with them.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Channel 23, man...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

If I'm fortunate enough to be able to pull along side of someone who honked insanely at me ( not trying to just when the flow of traffic allows it) I like to smile and wave at them. When I start getting grouchy and moody because of the bad driving habits of others, I remember to myself that the DMV is handing out class C drivers licenses to just about anyone these days and most people around me can't drive, and maybe it's time to go take a 30 minute break somewhere off the highway, or road, like a park, or mall. (plus I'll just post the bad driving videos online at sometime.)


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I try to focus on my job of giving a safe ride, and avoid emotional involvement with traffic.

There are a lot of aggressive, incompetent drivers. I don't have the energy to take them on.

My latest pet peeve is when I'm trying to make a left turn onto a busy street, and the driver in the oncoming lane makes a right turn onto my side street, - without signaling until he's 10 feet away…


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


In time you will get used to it and it won't bother u anymore. Some drivers make me want to pull them over so I can fight the. But stupid stuff they do no longer bothers me.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

You don't get payed to get mad in traffic. remember, minimum input, maximum output. Save your strenght to do an extra ride or two.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Negative emotions typically come from unmet expectations. The best way to avoid unmet expectations is to not have them. If you expect other drivers to do the right thing, it will anger you when they don't. If you don't expect them to do the right thing, it won't anger you. Sucks that we have to expect other drivers to do the wrong thing, but people in general are stupid.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> My latest pet peeve is when I'm trying to make a left turn onto a busy street, and the driver in the oncoming lane makes a right turn onto my side street, - without signaling until he's 10 feet away&#8230;


Don't always believe the blinker. Drivers looking for insurance payouts have been known to slow down, put on the turn signal then accelerate. It's hard to prove otherwise because that driver can always say "that wasn't my road to turn on". If an accident occurs you will always receive a failure to yield making a left into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


When someone does something stupid tell yourself maybe they're having a bad day just like you. Maybe they just found out their kid has cancer. Maybe their husband just ran off with the secretary. Maybe their house is being foreclosed on. Maybe they're just tired and upset with their life and don't have the skills to deal with it, just like you're having trouble dealing with THEM. So they are driving badly.

Yes, they may just be assholes, but if you realise that maybe they're not, and maybe they're having real problems that are much bigger than yours, (having only been cut off in traffic for instance), you'll be less likely to get upset. Even if they almost hit you, they didn't, so just stay out of their way and let it go.

I do talk out loud to the other drivers "Wow, you are an idiot, aren't you?" but I do it laughing, not angry. More of a "Thank goodness I'M not that stupid" sort of thing. When pax are in the car they actually find it amusing, and it lets me express my dissatisfaction with the other driver without getting upset.

There are so many things in the world to TRULY get upset and angry about. Bad drivers, traffic are not at the top of my list. If they're so bad they need to get off the road right now then call 911. But otherwise just stay away and remind yourself there are probably drivers who have been angry with you, too. There is no one who hasn't made a mistake driving at some point.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was having a bad day. It seemed like EVERYTHING I touched turned to crap. People were extra stupid, my temper was short.
I was determined to work that Friday nite.
I got in the car. Went to the car wash, snapped at the car wash attendent, vacuumed the car out.
I was just about to turn on the ap; and I realized that this was NOT going to be a good night. I just thought that the world did not need or even deserve my bad attitude.
I went home. Told wifey (who I had gotten snarky with an hour before) that I didn't want to work. We went out to dinner, had a couple drinks, went to a movie ...
It adjusted my whole attitude.

If you're not up to it. don't work. Just don't do it.
It's not worth it.

My $0.02


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I was having a bad day. It seemed like EVERYTHING I touched turned to crap. People were extra stupid, my temper was short.
> I was determined to work that Friday nite.
> I got in the car. Went to the car wash, snapped at the car wash attendent, vacuumed the car out.
> I was just about to turn on the ap; and I realized that this was NOT going to be a good night. I just thought that the world did not need or even deserve my bad attitude.
> ...


Great post, dont be a slave to Uber. Some drivers drive 70 hour a weeks, I cant imagine doing that and keeping my santity. Your mental health is very important.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I was having a bad day.
> 
> We went out to dinner, had a couple drinks, went to a movie ...


...and won the lottery!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 72057


Move to AZ. Prop 205 a shoe in to pass. It's the recreational use of marijuana. We already have the medical use. Now our state can go from 49th to 50th in education.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

St. Johns Wart. Once a day, b4 bed, keeps the grumpy old man away. . Get it at Rite Aid, CVS, etc...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Set yourself to a realistic goal, make that goal, and then call it a day. The music you listen to can assist with your day. Take breaks.... remember, you are your own boss. I have been working evenings, after my 1st job, and I made sure a 45 minute break was taken, to get out of the car, get a bite to eat, and catch up on the news of the day.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> i've found my road rage to be lowered with uber. and generally is the case when i have someone else in the car. i don't want the responsibility of endangering someone else's life due to my potential overreaction. that and i know with uber, i have eyes on me - both from uber and the pax, as well as everyone else who can see the trade dress.
> 
> when i'm by myself, i only risk my own dignity and safety so everyone's fair game for my wrath.


Haha totally agree . My wife asked me about pax reacting to my road rage. I have no rage I'm like the dahlia lama while driving uber haha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> ...and won the lottery!!!


Actually ... got laid.
Which, at my age, and in MY life ... odds are about the same.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Actually ... got laid.
> Which, at my age, and in MY life ... odds are about the same.


So you did win the lottery!!! Which, at your age, and in YOUR life... shows what true love is all about. How being with your wife is more important then the best day driving for Uber. Congratulations, many people spend their entire lives in search of what you have.


----------



## Branes51 (Oct 14, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> God, Grant me the serenity to
> accept the things I cannot change,
> Courage, to change the things I can, and
> Wisdom to hide the bodies of those people
> ...


Thanks, I needed a good laugh. Actually, my road rage is more about the stupid streets in Tampa. The sudden right turn only lanes in rush hour drive me crazy because you can't see the arrows in the street when covered by cars. And the very narrow streets in Hyde Park (I think it's Hyde Park area. Still learning the city), with cars parked on both sides make me want to scream.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


It's all about attitude, I've been driving a utility truck around los angeles for the last 20+ years. If you fall into the habit of raging you will burn out.

You have to think of why your raging, it's likely misplaced/redirected anger overy something else.

I don't rage anymore, And only really used too when I felt like I was late or stuck in gridlock.

If I feel myself starting to burn I just remind myself to just chill and accept that raging only makes traffic and other things seem worse.

I mean really there's no reason to get bent over traffic, just accept it and realize all the fuss is over nothing.

And try this, smile even when you don't wast too force yourself to smile, smile right now as your reading this and you will see it tricks your mind into feeling happy...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Up until last June, I used to drive a 72 pax school-bus. Uber driving is a cake-walk compared to that!


I KNOW I couldn't do that. No way. There'd be headlines about a school bus driver that went all postal ... I wouldn't even TRY to do that job.
God bless you for doing it tho. I have to hand it to you.
We need people that can do jobs like that, because most of us couldn't.

~UberBastid~


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I KNOW I couldn't do that. No way. There'd be headlines about a school bus driver that went all postal ... I wouldn't even TRY to do that job.
> God bless you for doing it tho. I have to hand it to you.
> We need people that can do jobs like that, because most of us couldn't.
> 
> ~UberBastid~


Same here. There'd be youtube videos going viral of me beating up children. It wouldn't be good.

At least with Uber you can always dump the pax on the side of the road.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


No ride is worth a ticket or an accident.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Easy to chill with no pax in car or when trolling for a ride. Less easy after ride request accepted. We always figure we need to get there ASAP. Be on guard for those times. I know it isn't always easy, but we have no choice. Dead time at multiple red lights is so frustrating. Think LV Strip when gridlocked...sometimes I think I will die there...that can cause you to drive erratically. OMG. Take a break.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


i dont get road rage during uber because i am not in a rush for MYSELF and as providing a service for someone else, i've learned that being fast does not equal good customer service..... contrary to what businesses tend to push during training. (aka fast food, other service industries where speed is supposed to earn brownie points like hotel fast check-in)

i do not get mad at traffic, and i simply state that it takes me however long to complete the task. i wont get raged about it. its different if im driving for myself because i am always ina hurry for myself.

simply stated: it takes a certain amount of time to handle the task of driving to the destination and no need to get mad over others, who you cant control (traffic, stuipid drivers)


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

All about staying on your path to success. No one can con you, or incite your emotions.

At times, other drivers will aggressively attempt to manipulate your driving. They will challenge you.

They will passive-agressively attempt to manipulate your driving. They will bait you.

They will do STUPID things unintentionally. They will test your reflexes and patience.

They will make mistakes and act wild while blaming/gesturing/beeping at you.

Some days, it almost seems like it would be nice if we got a few get-out-of-prison-free passes, so that we could react like uncivilized warriors, and put the barbarian smackdown on that azz.

Unfortunately, if we kill someone we probably have to stay in prison. If we simply become ENRAGED, we put additional stress and risk on our health, and our safe-driving, and our profession(should we have a passenger).

Have to be aware of the emotional stressors that WILL happen in the course of driving for hours, and be prepared to stay cool.


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm usually cool with just about everything on the road. most of the time it's my passengers that end up saying "honk at that guy! arrrghhh!"

The only time I lost my cool was when a bicyclist tried to shatter my window with his bike lock. I was yielding to pedestrians in the crosswalk while making a right turn and he didn't like having the bike lane blocked. I definitely wanted to run that guy over for a split second.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

terrifiedanimal said:


> I have a sibling who also takes things personally. If someone is driving too slowly and she can't pass, she'll lose her shit and start yelling, honking, ziz-zagging and if she finally can pass, she'll get in front of them and slow down to a crawl, in order to punish them for having "purposely drove slow just to mess with me".
> 
> Slow service at Starbucks? "That barista is being an asshole and holding me up because ...blah blah blah..." Someone puts her on hold for too long? "I'm gonna get even with that jerk and make him wish he'd never decided to intentionally hassle me for no reason" as she sets about terrorizing the poor hapless bastard until she's satisfied that she's completely ruined his day. Basically, she's a b.i.t.c.h-on-wheels who takes everything personally and can never admit to being wrong, ever. I feel sorry for anyone who has the misfortune of unwittingly crossing paths with that psychotic, cackling witch. A chance encounter with my sister is like kicking open a hornets nest: no one would ever do such a thing intentionally.
> 
> ...


I want to marry this woman. I don't care what she looks like and/or if she weighs 300#.
This is the person I've spent my life looking for. Someone who can appreciate being punished
and return the favor in spades. I'll give you ten thousand dollars to marry your sister. Please.
She sounds so miserable and so am I and we belong together.

...sorry, it just slipped out.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Let me tell you all what happened AFTER a LONG stent driving. I was driving my 2 hours TO GET HOME.... The person in front of me, mind you it was night, decided to throw his cigarette out the window..... That sent me over the edge, as he already would not let me pass.... I finally passed, got in front of him, and threw my sprite out the window... #TotallyOutOfCharacterForMe.


Same thing used to happen to me. I'd be Charlie cool for 8 hours of Uber driving, then on the way home I'd lose my ****.

After much soul-searching, I figured out the reason. I'd been so busy swallowing crap from idiot pax hoping for that 5-star that I internalized the stress and it made me miserable, as evidenced by my road-rage on the way home.

So I decided to stop giving a ****. Now I like to be an agent of instant karma. If you're a cool pax, be ready for the best Uber ride you've ever had (many 5-star comments to that effect). If you're a ****, then I'm not taking your ****, and by the way, I might kick you out before we get to your destination.

I used to have a 4.95 but I was miserable. Now I have a 4.85 and I whistle home from work. And guess what... both show up as a "4.9" when people see me on their pax app.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

GGDaddy said:


> Same thing used to happen to me. I'd be Charlie cool for 8 hours of Uber driving, then on the way home I'd lose my ****.
> 
> After much soul-searching, I figured out the reason. I'd been so busy swallowing crap from idiot pax hoping for that 5-star that I internalized the stress and it made me miserable, as evidenced by my road-rage on the way home.
> 
> ...


I needed this. Thank you. Great advice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember driving with my ten yr old daughter once. Someone did something incredibly stupid and it required me making emergency maneuvers to avoid a potentially catastrophic accident. 
After it was over, I took a deep breath to calm down and said to my daughter, "Sometimes I wish I had an asshole seeking missile mounted on this car."
She thought about that for a second and said, "But daddy, it might just turn right around and come back at you." 

From the mouths of babes ... what I got out of that is that we ALL make mistakes. I am no more a better driver than many, and no worse ... but I've made some mistakes driving. Most of which I got away with because of the attentiveness and skills of other drivers around me. 

Stay safe out there, get home safe. 

~ UberBastid ~


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I've gotten to where it doesn't even phase me anymore. I've had pax comment on other drivers around us and I tell them it happens all the time. How can I be so calm? Because I expect jerks out there. When a pax isn't in the car I have my tunes cranked and hit my vape if it's starting to get to me. I don't like that in the car because I then have to clean in inside of the windows, but some days it's needed


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I only get ragey when I see drones with their apps online at bar close and no surge. and road hogging cyclists with too much spandex on.

I crank up the Dub Reggae and chill.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Totally normal. I pray each and every time I get in the car, for wisdom and protection. When I start to get angry, I just spin it around and start talking to people to loosen up. Your experience is 100% normal. The other night, I had a Lyft driver behind me start honking and flashing his lights, when he could see that I was there to pick up somebody from the same bar as well. Had my hazards on, but the driver couldn't grasp that simple concept and go around. Sad. All I could think is,"Good luck with driving for Lyft. You're going to have a miserable time."

My sign to myself when to quit driving is after I start talking to my steering wheel. I know it's time to quit. Usually occurs after 6 hours, sometimes later, sometimes sooner.

Hope all is well. You're not alone in this, trust me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

19 year pro driver.
I'm a Zen master.
Lessons, $100.
1st lesson free:
Sweep my floor
Gather firewood
Put pillows under my feet
Make hot cocoa.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

GGDaddy said:


> Same thing used to happen to me. I'd be Charlie cool for 8 hours of Uber driving, then on the way home I'd lose my ****.
> 
> After much soul-searching, I figured out the reason. I'd been so busy swallowing crap from idiot pax hoping for that 5-star that I internalized the stress and it made me miserable, as evidenced by my road-rage on the way home.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. I'm a 4.84... one more hundredth of a point and I'm 4.9 like that really matters or I give a F, but hey I'll take it. I rage more off the clock but I did that long before rideshare. After 10 years on a motorcycle I got spoiled with never being stuck in traffic. Now I just avoid driving at rush hour, problem solved.


----------



## Daniel Uber (Nov 2, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Breathe Deeply. Breathe so deep and only let a little bit out. Do that 25 times and on the last time, take a big deep breath and hold your breath. You will be surprised how long you can hold it for. Ignore the tingling in your body and get in tune with your body. When you feel the need to breathe again, take a nice big deep breath and continue.

This shit will change your life. It changed mine. And for others. Check out Wim Hof. He is the leader of this movement. He takes people climbing mountains in their shorts in the snow. Vice did a documentary on him. Suspend your disbelief, as is natural, and you will be surprised.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Never try to settle it with the other person. You'll end up with t bullet in your chest. Find a dark corner of a parking lot and draw a couple hits of Sour Diesel of Blueberry Kush, but DO NOT allow the smoke to get in the car. The last thing you need is a freeloading pax asking for a free hit along with his dirt cheap ride.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 year pro driver.
> I'm a Zen master.
> Lessons, $100.
> 1st lesson free:
> ...


Pro driver.......that right there is funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Pro driver.......that right there is funny. I don't care who you are.


Why?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Why?


Cause tools live in toolboxes and never become mechanics.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Confession... Over my time working Uber and Lyft, constantly in my vehicle, I have noticed a tendency to become prone to bouts of road rage. How to deal? Looking for genuine advice.
> 
> Thanks.


No sense escalating a situation and risking a bullet in the chest. Find a dark corner of a parking lot and have a little smoke break with your favorite cannabis family herb. But do not let the smell linger in your car! Next thing ya know you'll have paxs asking for favors you'd rather not deal with.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I was having a bad day. It seemed like EVERYTHING I touched turned to crap. People were extra stupid, my temper was short.
> I was determined to work that Friday nite.
> I got in the car. Went to the car wash, snapped at the car wash attendent, vacuumed the car out.
> I was just about to turn on the ap; and I realized that this was NOT going to be a good night. I just thought that the world did not need or even deserve my bad attitude.
> ...


This is spot on.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If all else fails, there's always the BANZAI CHARGE....

Watch em nasty lil pax scatter like the cockroaches they are and giggle yourself a hearty "muahahahaha"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

terrifiedanimal said:


> I have a sibling who also takes things personally. If someone is driving too slowly and she can't pass, she'll lose her shit and start yelling, honking, ziz-zagging and if she finally can pass, she'll get in front of them and slow down to a crawl, in order to punish them for having "purposely drove slow just to mess with me".
> 
> Slow service at Starbucks? "That barista is being an asshole and holding me up because ...blah blah blah..." Someone puts her on hold for too long? "I'm gonna get even with that jerk and make him wish he'd never decided to intentionally hassle me for no reason" as she sets about terrorizing the poor hapless bastard until she's satisfied that she's completely ruined his day. Basically, she's a b.i.t.c.h-on-wheels who takes everything personally and can never admit to being wrong, ever. I feel sorry for anyone who has the misfortune of unwittingly crossing paths with that psychotic, cackling witch. A chance encounter with my sister is like kicking open a hornets nest: no one would ever do such a thing intentionally.
> 
> ...


Bob... my brother in law is that you?


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Pretty easy. No matter where you are or what your doing if you believe God has put you there for a reason life becomes pretty easy. I have little patience and traffic drives me nuts but now I don't worry about it I do everything I can to avoid traffic jams but once I'm stuck I sit back and relax. Also if someone cuts me off or acts insane I smile and wave and back off instead of letting them have it. Letting them have it hasn't ever did me a bit of good and only tends to get me even more fired up and mad.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Pretty easy. No matter where you are or what your doing if you believe God has put you there for a reason life becomes pretty easy. I have little patience and traffic drives me nuts but now I don't worry about it I do everything I can to avoid traffic jams but once I'm stuck I sit back and relax. Also if someone cuts me off or acts insane I smile and wave and back off instead of letting them have it. Letting them have it hasn't ever did me a bit of good and only tends to get me even more fired up and mad.


So, which god do you think puts you in traffic jams? There are thousands to choose from, after all.


----------

